# OVAL OFFICE 2/19 @ 6PM



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I have not been able to make it in a while but I'll be up there tomorrow night for some cold beer and a good burger. Who else wants to meet up. I'm going to make Clay show up so we'll have some one to keep us laughing :letsdrink


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll most likely stop by for a beer or two.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Would love to but the old Jeep is doing random bad things...:banghead:banghead


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

I will be there for sure. Got to have me another myrtle burger.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i'll be there the first pitchers on me.:letsdrink


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Alright Jeff, Where you at ? Bob said he would buy all your beer oke


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I wish I could go.... BUT... Mardi Gras parade is at 6.... and I'll be on our pirate ship... throwing the beads... You guys have one for me!!! hehehehe :letsdrink


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Yay! Got a ride- I will be there tonight!!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i'll be alittle late .........see ya'all there


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I am :bangheadstuck at :bangheadwork again.:banghead:banghead

Ya'll have a beer for me.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang it...went last week...was a small 5 person party but we had fun....have to miss this one!

Where were you all at last week?

Drink a couple for me....and Ill try to make next week! Joelll....sorry I wont be there to laugh at.....:moon


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, Clay, you missed a good one. There were beads involved.


----------

